# Anyone know of any large blocks in London?



## zaman_27 (Nov 4, 2009)

Currently I'm squatting in London,limehouse. We're due to get evicted November 30th. Rather than squatting a house, I want to squat in another large block of flats. does anyone know of any large block of flats in London being squatted? Thanks.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Nov 5, 2009)

There is two skyscreapers in hackney region of town that is squattable if not squatted at this time


----------



## zaman_27 (Dec 25, 2009)

*squatting help needed in london*

Hi, I'm coming to london this sunday. I dont wanna be homeless coz its so damn cold. Anyone have a room in their squat? or does anyone know of any large blocks of flats/houses being squatted? somebody told me there's flats being squatted in hackney or finsbury park. Thanks in advance and bye.


----------



## zaman_27 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank Kom, but can you be more specific. Hackney is quite large and i'm coming this sunday, so dont wanna get lost.
Failing that, do you know of any other large blcoks in london being squatted? Bye friend


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 26, 2009)

If you are willing to squat by yourself i would advise you, go to trafalgar square. Take bus number 29 to Woodgreen, than change to 121, 141, or 329 to Enfield, leave on North Circular Road(or something like this) station there will be a highway called by the same name. There are almost 400 houses along the highway that you can squat, and there is more than 30 squats that i know in that area. (there is even few documentarys about those houses).

There is some squatable blocks near Finsbury park, but they are run down crack places...

Havent been in london since august, so its just what i know... things may have changed. Good luck 

If you'll have no luck in london, try Bristol. It has a pretty decent squatting scene and people are a bit nicer because living conditions are far more better and there is lesser competition at dumpsters etc...

How long are you willing to stay there?... i think im going to Manchester on February/March with friends so if you'll still be in britain at that time and the situation will be shit, message me. Maybe i'll have a place for you to stay there...


----------



## zaman_27 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks so much, but sense of direction IS TERRIBLE.. Can you be more specific about the houses along the North Circular road? you said there are 400 houses, but are they empty? how do i gain entry? i dont have lock pick? Anyone reading this wnat to meet me tomorrow and open a new sqyat? Thanks and bye (my mobile is 07948 405 271) Thanks and bye.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 26, 2009)

watch out for the chavy collectors.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 27, 2009)

Most of those houses are empty... you dont need a lockpick. Get to the backyard smash a window out and boooyah. Or check out the squatting in london thread in "squattting" forum, there is info about squatters gatherings


----------

